# pictures AGAIN! lol



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I took these with the canon rebel 35mm and got them developed over the weekend. The inside ones are from about a month ago (except for the first picture of the boys together, it was taken inside on friday). You can see the black dot on the top of Jack's nose was smaller then. His nose is turning black! It's going to be so cool to see him with an all black nose but I will be sad to see it go bc it's sort of his trade mark. It is fun to see change though. The outside pictures were from the day I took the group shots. I took them outside and tired them out and then came inside and used treats to lure them into position hehe
So here's some MORE cute chi pics! 


Handsome brothers











Beautiful sisters











Tyson chi-son










Leila all snuggly












Jack all snuggly











I have a pretty sissy











Cutie Chloe











Ty











A little seal











Hangin' out











My little Floridian











All smiles


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

OMG those are some great pics! I couldn't help myself laughing out loud at the one of lickle Captain Jack "smiling" 

Super Katie, Super! 

xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Gorgeous Katie , Love all ur babies 

Jack smiley pic is so cute !!!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh k you really need to be banned from taking cute pics!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

wow leila looked just like triny in those pics....beautiful.
I love Jack he is such a sweetie, may I ask why his left eye is small was he born like that?
Also have you any puppy pics of him , if so I would love to see them.


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

oh no why is jack's nose going to turn black?!?! I LOVE his nose!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i love that last one :lol: 

teddy used to have a black nose now it's kind of tan but looks pinkish in the sunlight :shock:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

great pictures! as usual! Can I come to the pool?


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Those are so cute! :love5: What great pics! Don't you just love the canon rebel?! I have the digital one...I assume its pretty close...and I love mine!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys! Back in January he didn't even have that black dot haha And when he was a baby his nose was all pink. How old was Teddy when his nose changed Jen? I love the color of it now :love5: 


And yes, the pool is always open! Still too cold for me! lol I can't wait until July when it's really warm. I love it. 



Here's some pics of Jack as a baby 










































8 weeks/ first day home



















around 9 weeks




















around 10 weeks


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

3 months
























































Between 6-9 months





















And here he is on his first birthday on Jan. 9th... 












And a hysterical video of the boys. I think Jack was about 5 months then




Here is his "story" it's on their myspace page http://www.myspace.com/73701658. In all honesty he came from a horrible breeder and his coloring is more than likely what caused his eye defect. Merles require good screening bc they're prone to eye and ear abnormalities. She definitely didn't do testing and didn't care about it and still breeds his mom and everything


Jack was born on January 9, 2006 with microthalmia or "small eye syndrome". His eye socket and eye ball are undersized and he is blind on that side. There are eye tests that can determine if a dog carries the gene and therefore should not be bred. Many breeders don't do the necessary testing and end up with puppies with eye defects. It's sad that people don't take the necessary precautions to avoid this and unfortunately things like this do happen. Geneticists feel that there is a relationship between hydrocephalus, eye abnormalities, nervous seizures and cryptorchidism, and therefore relate these problems to inherited hormonal defects. 

In the search for my "perfect" merle, I came across the cutest little chubby chi with a reduced price due to an abnormal eye. It bothered me that he wasn't as "good" as the others and I couldn't bare the thought of him going to an owner who was just looking for a good deal. We wanted to give him a good home and the best opportunity, so even though he wasn't "perfect" he was perfect to me. He makes me happy every day and keeps us laughing. I can't imagine life without him. I sometimes even forget he has anything wrong with him. Although Jack can not see out of his small eye he doesn't let it stop him!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

rachel said:


> Those are so cute! :love5: What great pics! Don't you just love the canon rebel?! I have the digital one...I assume its pretty close...and I love mine!!



I love canons! My digital cam is a Canon Powershot A640 but I really want a digital rebel. I haven't seen anything really that takes nicer pictures than my rebel so I figured the digital would be the same. You should post some pics! I think I'm going to get one soon. I have to save up for awhile lol I was actually just looking at them this morning on circuitcity.com I was debating between the newer XTi and the regular XT. I read that the XTi has bad click delay and it takes 5 seconds between pictures so I was leaning more towards the XT.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awwwww Jack was the most amazing puppy, he was so darn cute.:angel13: 
I would of had him to with-in a heart beat too. 
Thanks Katie for the wounderful photo's and explaining it to me, your a star:daisy: 
Just going back to watch the video now


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

:coolwink: LOL Tyson showing Jack just what boys are suppose to do....heehee. 
My dogs have just gone crazy hearing a dark bark on the video.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Julie  Jack has the puppy hic-ups at the end lol It's so weird how they only get them as puppies. The barker would be the family cocker spaniel. He's 13 and has lost his hearing but is doing well. He just sleeps a lot but gets along with the chis well. Don't you have a springer or cocker? I think I remember pictures of her.


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

WOW!!! those are great pictures!! All of your chis are absolutly adorable!!! I love the picture of Jack smiling!! Your pool looks great too! haha!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I did Katie, Casey but we she died last year. She was a Springer spaniel aged 12. She had cancer.


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

The pics are great!!! They are all so adorable. Im lovin Jacks baby pics. They are ADORABLE!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!






Rubyfox said:


> I did Katie, Casey but we she died last year. She was a Springer spaniel aged 12. She had cancer.


Oh I'm so sorry Julie. It's so hard losing pets. I don't look forward to the day Nicky is gone


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón (Apr 25, 2007)

great pics! beautiful dogs!! so sorry about jack!!! that is so sad, poor baby! hes still handsome as ever tho! 

o lord (@ the video) mine is starting to hump, mainly my arm when he gets to playing & thinks my hand is a toy, he'll toss his body around to where his behind is towards me & stradle my arm.. next thing i know.. there he goes ha ha


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

What a cute puppy!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG!! I just watched that video! That is freaking hilarious!!! Me & hubby were laughing so hard watching that!

I really do need to take some pictures! I've been soooo lazy lately though! My husband had done some looking before he bought me mine & said there wasn't really that big of difference between the xt & the xti. I think I would save the extra money & get the xt and maybe upgrade the lens or something. Or memory cards or whatever. It really does take awesome pics. I was really surprised at how much better they look. And, the best part...hardly ever get that red/green eye with the dogs!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

These are all wonderful as usual! And the ones of baby Jack! OMG!!! What a little sweetie.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I like all the pics but "Leila all snuggly" is so adorable!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> oh k you really need to be banned from taking cute pics!




I'm with Jemoka's Jem on this !!!!!!!!! I can't get my babies to keep still long enough for me to get any decent pictures so I'm fed up with feeling inferior x x x x


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

oh thats horrible about jack's breeder. but he's such a lovely boy, you're so lucky to have him, & tell him if he ever wants to get away from that lovely pool & nice weather, he is welcome to come & live with me & henry in the cold & rainy uk!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Love to look at the pics of your chis!:love1: Keep them coming!!


----------

